
Cozmo/Vector maker Anki is shutting its doors - wvenable
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/29/cozmo-maker-anki-is-shutting-its-doors/
======
wvenable
Vector is a cloud-based device so many users are no wondering what is going to
happen with their product. Is it now going to be a very expensive paper-
weight?

